# Hatsune Miku



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Any Hatsune Miku's fan out there? 

I am getting some pvc doll / figure, playing card, cushion and some mouse pad... interested?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Miku Miku Nyahahahhaa!!








Love that audio video of her that a friend sent me before.

The character design is cute but I don't follow the whole Vocaloid thing. I've seen a lot of the characters running around as poeple cosplay them but that's about it. I only recognize the characters and they look cool. Tho from some of the songs on Youtube Ifnd only a few songs work with her japanese voice. I could be wron but I think there was an english voice version but I ould be wrong as I said I don't follow the audio software mascot.

Tho she does remind me of Macross Plus' virtual singing idol Sharon Apple. remember seeing footage of concerts being sold out in Japan with such virtual idols singing.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Cool!

I love her singing "world is mine"


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't have audio right nw so I'll have to chekc it out later.






This ist he live concert thing I'm talking about. About 9parts. They to look very much like holograms in a way. VERY Sharon Apple from Macross Plus if you asked me.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah, I have seen it! 

Too bad I am going to miss out the Anime Con in Toronto...

BUT,

there is an event called "Comic World" hosting in Hong Kong @ Aug 27-28

and

the best part is my cute niece will dress up as Miku and take me there!



http://www.cwhk.org/php2/CwMainPage.php

Promise a lot of cute pics in a few days!!!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> Yeah, I have seen it!
> 
> Too bad I am going to miss out the Anime Con in Toronto...
> 
> ...


Weill she be doing the leek dance? Never understood the leek thing. I've seen some people dancing with the leek in hand. I guess it's just a cute accessory or improvised soft flailing weapon.  CUte none the less. BTW do you know where or what the girls in some raver/Vocaloid outfits holding LP's are from? They have very colorful butterfly pattern hair pieces. Argh... if I knew what it was I could link a photo. Looked cool like some dance/club thing.

I'm waiting for the day some girl does a Chii cosplay outfit WITH WORKING EARS INTERFACE!! Like to a video screen or OS or something. That would rock as all the Chii's I've seen are all with the hollow ears. I'm sure someone ran some cables in there once before but would be cool if they ran a computer into it given all the tablets now a days.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I am not really sure about the lp stuff but I have seen pre made miku's outfit for $50, and the flashing head phone+ mic $80


----------

